# uot kitchen



## mongo41

can any one tell me what i might be doing wrong with kitchen. i am trying to make a battery and every time i upload the framework-res.apk from dark sinister all is good then i get the error in the pick up. am my uploading the wrong file. ive done this a 100 times before with the vibrant framework is there something different with the g2x? any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jimmydene84

Is it 2.3.5?? The UOT kitchen isnt quite up and going for that yet

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mongo41

no its 2.2.2 froyo


----------

